# Maquinas de movimiento Perpetuo



## Chico3001 (Nov 15, 2011)

Es real!!!... he aqui las verdaderas maquinas de movimiento perpetuo.. 






Que comienze el debate..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 22, 2011)

para leer ,ay algunas cosas que no le veo sentido,pero encontre un generador que funciona con agua y gas hydroxy ,no recuerdo el capitulo pero tengo el documento descargado http://www.free-energy-info.com/Spanish.html a leer


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 22, 2011)

aca ay un bonbillo o lamparita de casi 50 wat y gratis,sin consumo electrico http://lorsdesign.com/2011/09/un-litro-de-luz/



pero no funciona de noche,lastima


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 25, 2011)

Este artículo es de 1954:
http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/vergral.php?n=40


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 26, 2011)

Todo se derrumba eventualmente amigo mio...y como tienes un pensamiento tan cerrado, amigo mio, sólo me queda pensar que no eres cientifico...sino un católico.

Hasta pronto!

jajaja

nah en serio..no seamos tan religiosos...seamos cientificos...ok?

Cual es el fin de un cientifico?
Al menos cual es mi fin...desafiar todas las leyes e imposisiones existentes hasta encontrar la puerta al futuro...a la energía que no se agota, al viajar en el tiempo además del espacio...


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 26, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ...Cual es el fin de un cientifico?
> Al menos cual es mi fin...desafiar todas las leyes e imposisiones existentes hasta encontrar la puerta al futuro...a la energía que no se agota, al viajar en el tiempo además del espacio...


Pero lo que vos hacés de científico no tiene nada. Simplemente te vas de cabeza con la primer conclusión "bonita" que se te ocurre, como aquel mosquito muerto sobre el papel de la foto que para vos era un ángel 


El video en cuestión es un video en joda, y tanto vos como seguramente muchos más se piensan que es en serio.  
Todas las "máquinas" del video son conocidas, podés googlear y vas a encontrar bastante u hojear el libro de Brodianski que las clasifica y comenta muy bien.


Hasta ahora no he visto jamás un video donde se cuide el detalle. En el caso del primero (el sifón perpetuo), cuando se empieza a llenar el recipiente hay una demora hasta que el agua llega a la manguera (claro, primero tiene que llenarse la bomba  )
En el resto, tanto en este video como en otros, los movimientos tienen siempre una aceleración brusca o corta e inmediatamente se estabilizan en velocidad. Algo que jamás podría ocurrir en un sistema donde se está ejerciendo una fuerza débil y constante.

En realidad, si no se preocupan en que la animación parezca real tienen toda la razón. Porque esa clase de videos está destinada a personas con pocas ganas de razonar y un gran deseo de "ver lo sobrenatural". Así para que se van a complicar si nadie del "target" le va a prestar atención  .


----------



## lubeck (Nov 26, 2011)

Pues yo el unico que veo real o no truqueado es el de doble cono.....

pero no demuestra que sea perpetuo.... si fuera un ciclo completo, lo dudaria....


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 26, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Pues yo el unico que veo real o no truqueado es el de doble cono.....
> pero no demuestra que sea perpetuo.... si fuera un ciclo completo, lo dudaria....


Ese está ahí nada más porque un delirante lo propuso como medio de transporte, pero es una de las tantas "ilusiones mecánicas" populares.

Si mirás bien, la regla *es ascendente* pero está *en ángulo* --> el cono al rodar va bajando.
He visto otros que aprovechan mejor la perspectiva y dan una sensación mayor de que el cono "sube".

Como ilusión de ese estilo me quedo con la de la bolita con una polea dentro (mirá el video)


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2011)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ......._*07) En nuestra comunidad NO violamos las leyes, ni siquiera las de la termodinámica: "La máquina de movimiento continuo NO existe"*_.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> muchas veces leo esto en foros de ciencia y demas, siempre me parecio contradictorio.
> ...


Lo que se trata de evitar con esa regla son las las largas discusiones como esta, que no conducen a nada y en la que se repiten los argumentos de forma permanente.

Es curioso que ninguno de los que aportan ideas sobre como hacer la máquina de movimiento continuo nunca aportan un desarrollo físico o matemático que avale su funcionamiento, o lo que aporta es una deducción matemática "Acomodada" a lo que se quiere de como resultado, deducción, por supuesto, errónea.


> y es mas aun : quien viole las leyes actuales de la termodinamica sera el NUEVO PREMIO NOVEL , por que si las violo quiere decir que hizo un descubrimiento .
> 
> sino .........no esta violando nada, solo esta DICIENDO PAVADAS .
> 
> ...



Cierto, el ser humano es complejo, por ejemplo yo *NO* quiero a tu gata, quiero a la mía, es la que anda con la escoba y traje azul. 


Una lectura obligada para cualquier futuro diseñador de máquinas de movimiento continuo 

http://casanchi.com/fis/ciclo001.pdf


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 26, 2011)

Yo quiero hacer una máquina de movimiento perpetuo como ésta


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Yo quiero hacer una máquina de movimiento perpetuo como ésta



Ni siquiera *esa* es una máquina de movimiento continuo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:
			
		

> Ah, pero qué invidioso, Fogonazo, todo porque no se te ocurrió primero a ti.... y yo ahora voy a ser millonario y famoso....



¿ Quién te piensas que puso en funcionamiento el sistema solar ? 

A primera vista ese ejemplo daría la impresión de ser una máquina de movimiento continuo y además capás de *entregar energía*, por ejemplo si miras dentro de tu planeta la generación eólica, por embalses o mareo-motríz, estos serían ejemplos de que se puede conseguir energía de la nada, ya que la real fuente se encuentra oculta.

Pero siempre existe un precio a pagar, aunque este no se encuentre a la vista.

Todos estos ejemplos y otros mas rebuscados consiguen su energía de la rotación de la tierra y el efecto gravitacional del sol sobre la Tierra en forma de mareas.

El precio oculto de esto es que la velocidad de rotación de la tierra va variando a lo largo de los eones y en consecuencia su órbita alrededor del sol, en algún momento la variación de la órbita provocará algo.

Por ejemplo, la luna se está *alejando* de la tierra en forma medible.
La luna también genera energía en la tierra mediante su acción gravitatoria en forma de mareas lunares, esta energía también "Se paga", y en algún momento nos quedaremos sin luna.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2011)

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> Con en este tipo de debates, discusiones o como le quieran nombrar... a mi lo que me confunde es el porque  si se dice "Maquina de Movimiento perpetuo" se Traduce como "Energia perpetua" o como se diga, segun yo no es lo mismo...
> 
> o lo que es lo mismo que de "Maquina" tiene el universo??? o los Planetas???



Cualquier cosa que se mueva (*NO* ideal), es una máquina ya que esta transformado un tipo de energía en otra, por ejemplo cinética en calórica, por rozamiento o fricción, así que si pudiera existir una máquina de movimiento continuo (Perpetuo) tendría que entregar energía en forma perpetua para compensar su propio rozamiento/fricción/radiación.

Si no fuera así, no sería de movimiento perpetuo ya que se iría frenando al ir disminuyendo su energía cinética.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 26, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:
			
		

> ¿En qué se equivocó? A. Einstein
> 
> Saludos.



Mira esto:

http://www.abc.es/20111122/ciencia/abci-neutrinos-veloces-puestos-duda-201111220923.html







Actualmente esta en debate la teoria de la relatividad....


----------



## lubeck (Nov 26, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cualquier cosa que se mueva (*NO* ideal), es una máquina ya que esta transformado un tipo de energía en otra, por ejemplo cinética en calórica, por rozamiento o fricción, así que si pudiera existir una máquina de movimiento continuo (Perpetuo) tendría que entregar energía en forma perpetua para compensar su propio rozamiento/fricción/radiación.
> 
> Si no fuera así, no sería de movimiento perpetuo ya que se iría frenando al ir disminuyendo su energía cinética.



Pues mas o menos me queda claro, y por supuesto te creo....

pero asi como que yo digo que una maquina es algo que efectivamente transforma energia para hacer algo.. o realiza un trabajo especifico... y ahi es donde a mi no me cuadra... para decir que el universo es una maquina primero tendriamos que definir o descubrir que fin o trabajo realiza no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Pues mas o menos me queda claro, y por supuesto te creo....
> 
> pero asi como que yo digo que una maquina es algo que efectivamente transforma energia para hacer algo.. o realiza un trabajo especifico... y ahi es donde a mi no me cuadra... para decir que el universo es una maquina primero tendriamos que definir o descubrir que fin o trabajo realiza no?



Suponte que un día amanezco de mal humor y elimino todos los planetas, excepto la tierra. 

En la tierra seguirían existiendo mareas en el mar (Redundancia) por el efecto gravitatorio del Sol sobre la Tierra.

Si hacemos una usina Mareo-Motriz conseguimos energía eléctrica y no poca, en este caso se esta convirtiendo energía cinética  y estática en eléctrica.


			
				 Wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> Una máquina es un conjunto de piezas o elementos móviles y fijos cuyo funcionamiento posibilita aprovechar, dirigir, regular o transformar energía o realizar un trabajo con un fin determinado.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 26, 2011)

Descubrí una máquina de movimiento perpetuo!!!!




















Oh no.... es sólo un motor térmico....


----------



## Neutrino34 (Nov 28, 2011)

Pues muy interesantes algunos enlaces que aparecen en este hilo, creo que el ciclo terrestre del agua se puede considerar una maquina de movimiento perpetuo habrá que seguir investigando.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2011)

Neutrino34 dijo:


> Pues muy interesantes algunos enlaces que aparecen en este hilo, creo que _*el ciclo terrestre del agua se puede considerar una maquina de movimiento perpetuo* _habrá que seguir investigando.



Nones, mira este comentario:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/585941/ _

*Edit:*
Para el caso particular del ciclo del agua (Evapora/condensa/cae), aparece una fuente de energía externa que es la radiación solar.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 28, 2011)

Neutrino34 dijo:


> Pues muy interesantes algunos enlaces que aparecen en este hilo, creo que el ciclo terrestre del agua se puede considerar una maquina de movimiento perpetuo *habrá que seguir investigando*.


 O empezar a estudiar* algo* de física, y así al menos entender *un poco* como son los procesos. O aunque sea, que se entiende por móvil perpetuo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 28, 2011)

Neutrino34 dijo:


> Pues muy interesantes algunos enlaces que aparecen en este hilo, creo que el ciclo terrestre del agua se puede considerar una maquina de movimiento perpetuo habrá que seguir investigando.



el agua se evapora,luego llueve,esta agua termina en las represas y con esa agua se genera electricidad ,en ese caso la enegria sale del sol,que es la que evapora el agua para que llueva


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 28, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 1) no se supone que se vaya a generar energia de la nada


Entonces no es lo que se entiende por "Móvil perpetuo".


> 2) nadie dijo que no habría pérdidas, todo sistema tiene pérdidas
> 3) obviamente se va a necesitar una energía o fuerza externa (puede ser la gravedad)


Como debés saber, la gravedad es un campo conservativo --> si después de efectuada toda una serie de movimientos se llega de nuevo a la configuración inicial, el trabajo realizado por la gravedad será 0.  
Y como esto no puede ocurrir porque siempre se pierde energía, ya sea por rozamiento o la que la máquina entrega --> se detendrá cuando la suma de las energías de pérdidas y entregada sea igual a la que usamos para inicializar la máquina (elevar pesos,empujarla...)


> 4) obviamente se va a necesitar un generador, un transformador, lineas de transmisión...son cosas que no se pueden evitar por ahora...no se pueden evitar???


El asunto es que esa máquina hipotética entregue más energía de la que absorbe, lo que le cuelgues para transformar esa enegía es otro tema que no tiene nada que ver con la máquina en sí.


> no se...tal vez cuando cada hogar tenga su sistema de energia propio...


Eso es una cuestión de costos no de revivir fakes del siglo XVIII. Si las celdas solares costaran menos de 100USD/m2 los techos estarían plagados.


----------



## djwash (Abr 15, 2012)




----------



## Scooter (Abr 15, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmCu1WC7uts&feature=endscreen&NR=1



Muy bueno, si señor.


----------



## Neutrino34 (Abr 15, 2012)

La NASA esta interesado en 



 En la luna se podria generar electricidad sin necesidad de otra fuente primaria que el sol. Por soñar que no quede . Tras miles de años de evolucion sería buneo pensar como personas libres y no como esclavos atados por un cable de alta tension.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 25, 2012)

aca pego un enlace que seguro caducara:

http://ar.noticias.yahoo.com/fundación-argentina-creó-generador-eléctrico-bicicleta-021900991.html

por eso lo copiare todo :

Una fundación argentina creó un generador eléctrico con una bicicleta
Una bicicleta que, en funcionamiento, permite mantener encendido un monitor con la energía generada por el pedaleo. Se trata del bicigenerador eléctrico , que tuve oportunidad de conocer durante los festejos por el Día Internacional de la Tierra , celebrado el 22 de abril en el Planetario. Interesado en el desarrollo tecnológico del mecanismo, averigüé quién se encontraba detrás de semejante avance. La respuesta: la Fundación Energizar .

El bicigenerador eléctrico en el stand de la Carrera Ambiental.
Hace tiempo que tengo ganas de contarles sobre la fundación, debido a su aporte constante al desarrollo de tecnología en materia de energías renovables. Sus esfuerzos por demostrar que un nuevo tipo de fuente de energía es posible se complementan con el interés social de devolver esos conocimientos a los sectores más necesitados de la comunidad.
"Nuestros proyectos surgieron del interés por mejorar la calidad de vida de las personas a través de las energías renovables", me contó Diego Musolino, ingeniero que, junto con su colega Alejandro Loidl, creó la Fundación Energizar en 2010.
La fundación cuenta con una oficina propia donde poder avanzar con las investigaciones, además de brindar los cursos de capacitación sobre energías renovables. El equipo incluye a otros nueve ingenieros colaboradores, expertos en diferentes áreas de renovables, con sus propios emprendimientos afines. "Nuestra intención es que la fundación potencie el desarrollo de esos emprendimientos y así poder crecer juntos", me expresó Diego.
La energía de la bici
El bicigenerador ha sido el principal proyecto tecnológico desarrollado y aplicado por Fundación Energizar. Consiste en un sistema solidario de generación eléctrica con dos bicicletas, que permite producir un máximo de 180 Watts con dos personas pedaleando a máximo esfuerzo físico. Hay muchísimos sistemas para generar energía a partir de una bicicleta, pero en general dependen de un solo ciclista.
El sistema fue diseñado para la Agencia de Protección Ambiental del gobierno de la ciudad de Buenos Aires, con el propósito de exponerlo en diferentes eventos afines. De hecho, el último domingo tuve la oportunidad de volver a verlo en la Primera Carrera Ambiental de Buenos Aires. "El fin educativo no sólo permite a las personas que se suben a las bicicletas contribuir con su energía al evento, sino también conocer cuánta energía uno genera y así comprender que ese esfuerzo es el mismo que hace el planeta para mantener nuestras luces y electrodomésticos encendidos", me explicó Diego. En este sentido, si nosotros tuviéramos que pedalear para toda la energía que utilizamos, no dejaríamos las luces encendidas cuando no es necesario.


Las dos bicicletas junto al generador.
El sol como fuente de energía
La Fundación Energizar está trabajando en distintos proyectos sobre el primer eje de su acción: el desarrollo tecnológico de energías renovables. Los trabajos más recientes son dos: un destilador solar, y un biodigestor.
El destilador solar busca dar solución al problema del agua contaminada. El proyecto está en su etapa de diseño: un sistema robusto, simple de construir y fácilmente transportable. Su sencilla operatoria consiste en la carga de agua contaminada en un tanque y la posterior obtención de agua destilada en una botella, a través de la absorción de energía del sol que evapora el agua dejando la suciedad en el recipiente. A fin de eliminar la acumulación de sales, minerales y contaminantes que no se destilan, Diego recomienda limpiar la bandeja contenedora de agua semanalmente. Cada destilador solar se estima que tiene la capacidad de purificar y generar de 4 a 6 litros de agua por día, con una superficie de 2 metros cuadrados de absorción de energía solar.
Por otra parte, el biodigestor utiliza excremento de animales para producir biogás y se usa en granjas de todo el mundo. El resultado final es un componente con un 50% de gas puro que puede ser empleado en las cocinas o para la iluminación. El gas es filtrado por un caño que lo dirige hacia una suerte de globo donde comienza a almacenarse la materia. El resto del componente generado consiste en un fertilizante líquido llamado biol, con interesantes propiedades: es orgánico, con un proceso de degradación acorde, y no tiene olor.
El dispositivo está siendo desarrollado por la fundación en las inmediaciones de la Facultad de Agronomía de la Universidad de Buenos Aires, donde se espera sirva como herramienta de estudio para los futuros profesionales. Tendrá un volumen de 3 metros cúbicos. En este caso en particular, se utilizará como carga el excremento de oveja, proveniente de la Facultad de Veterinaria. Anteriormente, la fundación desarrolló e instaló un biodigestor en un colegio agropecuario.
El desarrollo humano
El otro eje de trabajo de la fundación, complementario con el anterior, consiste en la capacitación en tecnología y energías renovables. Se trata de una serie de cursos dirigidos a toda persona interesada en la temática, sin necesidad de que cuente con conocimientos técnicos previos. "Buscamos brindar cursos básicos para aquel que quiere aprender, por ejemplo, cómo poner un pequeño panel solar en su terraza", me explicó Diego. La clave de las capacitaciones está en responder a dos preguntas fundamentales: qué son las energías renovables y cómo funcionan.
Los cursos de capacitación son de 16 horas semanales. Las temáticas que se trabajan en ellos son diversas: introducción sobre energías renovables; energía solar fotovoltaica; arquitectura sustentable; energía eólica; biodigestores y biogás. Este último curso es dictado por Diego, donde desarrolla la temática de la producción de biodiesel y las posibilidades futuras de implementación del aceite de microalgas, uno de los temas que más lo apasiona (en 2010 un avión alemán ese aceite, de origen argentino, como combustible ).


Un colector solar hecho con una botella, en Villa Riachuelo.
El tercer eje de la fundación se basa en la implementación de proyectos de responsabilidad social. Consiste en el trabajo conjunto con empresas privadas que decidan invertir en los desarrollos tecnológicos, a fin de que sean destinados a barrios carenciados argentinos.
"No hay nada más gratificante que escuchar a un chico emocionado en poder bañarse con agua caliente gracias a un colector solar ", me confesó Diego. Una organización que promete no sólo contribuir al desarrollo tecnológico dentro del campo de las energías renovables, sino también posicionar dichas energías como una solución alternativa a las carencias de los más necesitados.
Rodrigo Herrera Vegas es co-fundador de sustentator.com


*hay un motivo para poner esto: 
es claro si uno quiere pensar y no se quiere hacer el tonto que quienes desarrollaron esto SI ESTUDIARON, no son improvisados ni fantasiosos.
tambien es claro que dedicaron tiempo y esfuerzo a LA EFICIENCIA.
y podemso ver ciertas cosillas.
fijense QUIENES  estan involucrados y fijense cual es la energia resultante y en base a que esfuerzo,.
bueno, pues con esto se puede ver claramente que el mover a un alternador requiere un gran esfuerzo, y conseguir unos cuantos watts tambien , si el universo cercano fuese tan alegre y ligero como para que con un impulso o algun artilugio sencillo un motor gire solito por siempre , pero ademas CARGADO .
Por que quierees hdicen hacer maquinas que generan energia gratis parecen olvidar que una cosa es un motor libre, digamos un ventilador de techo muy bien lubricado.
lo impulsamos y gira un buen rato solo.
pero OTRA COSA ES  un motor cargado, o sea con algo que lo frene .
y un alternador ES ALGO QUE LO FRENA Y MUCHO .
por eso puse este articulo:
2 señores pedaleando a maximo esfuerzo logran la energia descripta.
con esto se ve el esfuerzo necesario .

y no es falta de conocimientos ni de lubricante, por que si ven el articulo se daran cuenta.

*


----------



## Imzas (Jun 25, 2012)

hola, he pensado comprar un dinamo para mi bici y asi cargar alguna cosa o por lo menos alimentar un radio pequeño cuando pedalee. 
Lo otro es qque equivoque los links, en realidadlo que yo buscaba en youtube es un motor basado en imanes que mediante repulsion reciproca giraba y alimentaba una bobina, segun me dijo mi amigo Eduardo, apareia un video con un cooler e imanes de neomidio o algo asi :s.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 26, 2012)

Si, yo he visto unos videos de marcianos, de que la tierra es hueca y plana que también eran muy divertidos.


----------



## 300 KVA (Jun 26, 2012)

El problema con los imanes, sean de neodimio, cerámica, o alnico es que siempre van a encontrar una posición de energía minima (por ejemplo, uno flotando frente a otro), y se van a quedar ahi, (ahora bien, los imanes de "neomidio" nunca los he visto )

considera el hecho de que un imán eventualmente se va a desorientar, lo puedes comprobar con los de ferrita, dejas dos en forma que se rechacen y los pegas con cinta adhesiva, eventualmente se van a desmagnetizar.

creo que hay una ley que dice que los imanes siempre van a establecer un equilibrio estatico (sin moverse) independientemente de la configuración que pongas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2012)

No no , una vez que el imán está levitando , lo toco con el dedo , lo pongo al vacío y girará eternamente . . . produciendo 300 KW-h


----------



## fernandob (Jun 26, 2012)

300 KVA dijo:


> El problema con los imanes, sean de neodimio, cerámica, o alnico es que siempre van a encontrar una posición de energía minima (por ejemplo, uno flotando frente a otro), y se van a quedar ahi, (ahora bien, los imanes de "neomidio" nunca los he visto )
> 
> considera el hecho de que un imán eventualmente se va a desorientar, lo puedes comprobar con los de ferrita, dejas dos en forma que se rechacen y los pegas con cinta adhesiva, eventualmente se van a desmagnetizar.
> 
> creo que hay una ley que dice que los imanes siempre van a establecer un equilibrio estatico (sin moverse) independientemente de la configuración que pongas.



por ahi (mas bien lo opuesto) es que juegan los que dicen armar maquinas de movimiento perpetuo.
(que ojo, es mas dificil la maquina de energia gratis que la de movimiento perpetuo, por que la de energia gratis debe estar "cargada" ) .

pero volviendo a lo que cita *300KVA* :
se suele jugar con la imaginacion de una maquina que este en constante desequilibrio , que cuando 2 imanes se alejan otros se esten acercando y generando nuevo impulso.
esa es la fantasia.
digamos que un concepto similar a ese de poner un alternador a un motor el cual mueve el alternador.
un juego imaginario para quienes les gusta soñar sin entrar en detalles.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 21, 2012)

Recien vi en moderacion un tema de un chino y un pdf de un motor que .......... (el titulo) .

y em recordo una charla que tuve hace poco  y aca la comparto, se refiere a estas maquinas y a esta gente que dice tener una idea, NO HABLO DE  este chino y gente que se da toda una extensa libreria de apuntes y planos, estos son de otra linea.
me estoy refiriendo a la gran cantidad de personas que entran al foro "con una idea" jovenes y viejos, pero en general novicios en el tema y *recientes descubridores* que tienen una idea brillante y solo necesitan "una ayudita" ..

este asunto se puede descubrir mas por la parte humana de nosotros que por la parte tecnica.
y es bastante asi:
tenemos a una persona que comenzo a estudiar algo, descubre el tema de la fisica , la rueda, imanes y demas asuntillos y deja volar su imaginacion.
que un iman genera una fuerza...... y que no se gasta....... y que podria ............
Y TAMBIEN el reto de que NADIE ha podido lograr tal cosa , por que dicen que es imposible .

claro, en seguida surge la idea de una maquina de movimiento perpetuo, algun truco para que ese iman este siempre empujando , y el poder destacar rapidamente .
pero aca ya se pueden ver un par de puntos que los ire marcando en rojo:
*1 -- es gente con afan de sobresalir,* ya que les brota en seguida la idea de ser unicos y haber descubierto un tesoro que nadie vio.
*2 --- es gente de poca capacidad y lo saben ,* pueden ser ambiciosos pero no estan dispuestos a seguir el camino , por eso es que NO elijen seguir estudiando .
por que si descubren que "puede ser que " hayan descubierto algo grandioso uno de los caminos a seguir es SEGUIR ESTUDIANDO , en vez de dedicar años a ver si hacen eso con minimos y limitados conocimientos .
es como que una persona que no sabe matematicas aprende una ecuacion que representa N dimensiones y deja volar su imaginacion y  ya cree que puede descubrir "la puerta a otras dimensiones" y se obsesiona con eso.
en vez de seguir estudiando y asi darse cuenta que es lo que representa esa ecuacion.

cuando uno estudia , me refiero a que va a la escuela y estudia lo que los profesores le enseñan no es dificil darse cuenta que esta aprendiendo en meses lo que a personas de renombre les llevo una vida aprender (descubrir) , por lo que si es muy enriquecedor estudiar.
pero tambien , al estudiar de la forma estandard o sea academica con cada cosa que aprendemos estamos subiendo un escalon en conocimientos.
y con cada escalon aprendemos cosas y aprendemos tambien *el por que NO son posibles ciertas cosas.* como lo de la maquina de movimiento perpetuo y demas, que esta claramente y cientificamente explicado .

Por eso, quienes se quedan dando vueltas con una idea , obsesionados en tal fantasia pero no quieren seguir estudiando es simplemente por que en el fondo SABEN  que no son muy capaces y que si siguen el camino no solo encontraran sus limitaciones, sino que ademas algunas fantasias se les haran trizas.

es un tema humano, parte de esa cosa profunda de uno que en su interior lo entiende y por eso no quiere seguir el camino, prefiere quedarse dando vueltas con su fantasia.

hay varias explicaciones muy claras, lindas y didacticas acerca de estos temas fisicos, lo que a veces es mas dificl de entender es la complejidad de el comportamiento humano.

hoy dia , reconozco que es muy interesante el aprender, pero a su vez es tambien muy frustrante, por que , con el nivel de conocimeintos que hoy posee la humanidad para "hablar" el lenguaje de al ciencia actual es necesario quemarse el coco unos 10 años universitarios y eso solo para hablar entre colegas muertos de hambre , por que para "DESTACAR" o sea sobresalir necesitas ademas un buen golpe de suerte / chispa suprema / destello de genialidad / suerte /orto / o como lo quieran llamar.
por que no es verdad que un buen profesional en cualquier ciencia esta forrado de dinero , mujeres, fama y fortuna y /o trabaja en algo  "super"  .
asi que , es un camino de mucha dedicacion y no suele lograrse el premio merecido, que para mi si deberia haber un premio.
el haber adquirido el conocimiento , el haber dedicado el esfuerzo en adquirir todo ese conocimiento , que sea cual sea su cargo esta ayudando a la humanidad, en mucho o poco , pero lo hace.
Por eso puedo entender que algunos muchos consciente o inconscientemente vean eso y prefieran quedarse con que aprendieron un poco de imanes y la rueda y con eso alimenten una vida de fantasias.
total, en general no joden a nadie, solo fastidian un poquitin a algun moderador cascarrabias.




y ojo, estoy hablando de esta gente que se queda con una idea y anda preguntando obsesivamente estas pavadas, no hablo de el chino que dedica tiempo y esfuerzo y dice que si la hizo ,ese caso calculo que es distinto, si lo tiene tan bien armado , mas bien apunta a un estafador.
pero antes de terminar quiero decir que mas alla de la fisica y creo haberlo puesto en algun lado NO HACE FALTA UN MOTOR DE ENERGIA GRATIS.
por que ya existe .
estamos tan obsesionados que no nos damos cuenta.
si me dicen que pueden armar una maquina que de tal manera es capaz de generar energia , o mas bien girar un eje para asi mover un alternador y bla bla.
les dire:
ya existe .
una represa usa agua como fuente de energia.
la cual viene de las lluvias, deshielos y abajo.
Dios no te cobra eso.
asi que hagas o no la maquina los grands alternadores lso necesitaras , turbinas y luego generar alta tension, cables de transmision, transformadores.
en fin.
y en la punta esa maquina.
te aseguro que tu gobierno te cobrara el uso de la electricidad aunque la fuente de energia sea una zanahoria cada millon de gigawatts.
por la generacion, transmision, etc, etc,etc.


----------



## Dano (Ago 22, 2012)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2012)

y con una sola chispa ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Scooter (Ago 22, 2012)

Es que si le das varias chispas puedes quemar las lámparas por sobretensión. Hay que ser precavido.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 22, 2012)

para mi el truco es como enrollo el cable, vieron ?? seguro que estirado no funciona.

crea una inductancia que genera un campo mareomotriz , voy a probar.
quizas no se dio cuelta el salame, que si pones varias fichas macho en paralelo y una zapatilla con mas tomas quizas puedas generar mas energia aun .
hasta trifasica, en el otro tema se hablo de que se necesitan 3 fases desfasadas 120 grados, asiq ue 3 zapatillas puestas en estrella ..........

voy a probar.
si funciona NO les dire.
(no quiero que me lo copien ).

si no funciona vuelvo a pedir ayuda a ver que "tonteria " me falta.

ese video me mando a este otro :








no se ingles pero pinta que el loco se armo una puerta stargate para lauchas (debe ser de prueba).
no tengo idea de ingles , si alguien me lo traduce, por que yo justo tenia un proyecto similar pero mas grande, la idea era comenzar probando con la suegra.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2012)

ya lo estoy probando y si el secreto debe estar en el enrroyo del cable ,alguien tiene las medidas ?
porque ya le di 6 chispas y no me funciona ¡¡


----------



## Scooter (Ago 22, 2012)

Eso es porque no eres chino


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2012)

esta ves voy a enroscar el cable,pero apretando los ojitos ,asi tengo ''el punto de vista chino''


PD:
     seguro viene alguno y se la cree ¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Ago 22, 2012)

fijate la regla de la mano derecha, es de principiantes.
tenes que hacer la chispa segun esa regla.

no...........en verdad es para una joda interminable, pero es muy didactico ver como hay una infinidad de gente que dedico tiempo a esas cosas, que ni siquiera lo crren , es solo para burlarse (quiero creer) .

en fin........es tan facil probar, ese video, el de lso cellulares para hacer pochoclos, y tantos otros.
solo hace falta una mesa  y cosillas comunes.

EL HECHO ES  que en una semana te cansaste de probar estupideces y UNO DEBERIA DE plantearse pasar a videso de profesores de fisica reales de universidades, que hoy dia si los hay  y muchos.
pero es como decia antes:
hay gente que NO QUIERE pasar a esa realidad, mas contundente, probada , verificable y sincera.
que es coherente con la historia y con el mundo que te rodea.
pero no .
prefieren gastar años de su vida en esas pavadas.
o creer sin verificar, por que como dije , verificar es facil.
pero te empuja a la verdad:
 que no funcionan las mentiras .
y que si das unos pasos en la ciencia real si descubris la verdad.
lo malo es que tambien descubris que tenes un larguisimo camino de esfuerzo, obligaciones y dificultad, por que no es facil , son bocha de libros y de tener que comprender las ciencias reales..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> no...........en verdad es para una joda interminable, pero es muy didactico ver como hay una infinidad de gente que dedico tiempo a esas cosas, que ni siquiera lo crren , es solo para burlarse (quiero creer) .
> 
> 
> ..



no te creas siempre hay incautos ¡¡¡ de otra manera no seguirían ''naciendo post'' sobre el tema,
en estos días vi por lo menos uno por dia ¡¡¡ y sino fijate en moderación ¡¡


----------



## chclau (Ago 23, 2012)

Hay muchas causas de por que estas pavadas funcionan, todos de alguna manera soñamos con enriquecernos y-o ser famosos fácilmente... y los resultados son innumerables, desde la feria del oro y la boletita del Prode hasta los esquemas de pirámide.

Y de los ingenuos los habemos de todos los colores, desde los incautos e inocentes pasando por los agresivos y al costado de todos los estafadores que se aprovechan del resto.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2012)

Yo voy a hacer un barco que funcione enfriando el mar. La energía que gasta en moverse la absorbe del agua que pasa de un estado de mas energía (agua caliente) a uno de menos (agua fría).
De paso invertimos el cambio climático ya que el mar refresca un poco el planeta. Lo que no se es si funcionará cerca de los polos


----------



## capitanp (Ago 23, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsZoVnrv2Yo



Yo miraria ls jugosos comentarios del video

y otras ideas geniales....


----------



## chclau (Ago 23, 2012)

Ya te vas a cortar las venas cuando veas a la rubia en la lista de nominados para Premios Nobel...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 23, 2012)

Yo voto por esa chica!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 23, 2012)

este ultimo video de la piba con el aparato en los dientes fijense que es interesante:
la piba lo penso antes y estaba convencida.
puedo aceptarlo en ella: 
hizo una deduccion en base a lo que sabia, (obvio que poco sabia) , pero estaba convencida.

el tema como dije antes es que mucha gente se queda con eso:
saber muy poco y hacerse una idea en base a eso, y se queda con eso en la cabeza y su idea de que descubrio algo .

en esa piba lo comprendo , pero en un tipo que se la paso tiempo y tiempo en el taller diciendo que armo la maquina (eso demuestra o demostraria un interes real ) , ahi no podes decir que te quedaste con lo que sabias.
no podes decir que no te hace falta ir a estudiar .
y si vas a estudiar ........ya con los principios basicos caes en tus errores.

por eso es que , por un lado esta el CHANTA TOTAL , pero tambien en mayor o menor grado la gente se autoengaña, prefiere quedarse con la idea de que descubrio algo .
como que sabes vos donde esta escondido el tesoro, lo pregonas, pero no vas a vender  tu propia casa para pagar la expedicion (tu subconsciente no come piedras ) .
de ahi, y manteniendo eso años  degenera en cada cosa...............


----------



## miguelus (Ago 23, 2012)

Buenas tardes.

Todo esto me hace pensar en el planteamiento que alguien hizo en una ocasión...
- En mi casa hace mucho calor y lo soluciono abriendo la puerta del refrigerador 
Todos los presentes nos quedamos mirándonos unos a otros para ver quién era el primero que empezaba a reírse.
Lo más curioso es que al final nos quedamos sin saber si lo dijo en broma o hablaba en serio.

Sal U2


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 23, 2012)

Hay miles de cosas en el mundo...hay miles de bases y reglas...que si bien no se han roto del todo sí se han modificado...y hoy por hoy no podemos negar que lo que antes por citar un ejemplo, los amplificadores de audio tenían eficiencias realmente malas del 30% al 60%...hoy día sabemos que están llegando a los 85% y más...igual que los motores de combustión...etc...etc...

No vamos a quebrar la ley de conservación de la energía...porque no se puede...pero si podemos arrimarnos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 23, 2012)

desde el punto de vista fisico si podemso arrimarnos , aunque no llegar y menos pasar.
pero eso siempre si lo vemos dese el punto de vista de analizar SOLO A ESA MAQUINA  de forma aislada.

por que mucha gente habla de que con dicha maquina se resuleve la contaminacion y bla bla bla.... o sea que ponen en la ecuacion no solo a la maquina y su eficiencia sino al entorno.
como por ejemplo si hablamos de la chica que dice de poner el aire acondicionado tirando frio hacia afuera.
y aunque supongamos algo ideal o sea eficiencia 100 %  (que en realidad no es nada util, ya que separa algo que inevitablemente se volvera a unir y ese trabajo utilizo energia que fue generada en otro lado  ) .
nos olvidamos de todo lo que gastamos de energia y contaminamos en construir dichas maquinas y mantenerlas.

el otro dia vi en un documental como se construia , o se hacia el acero.
quede IMPRESIONADO, no solo los siglos o mas bien iles de años que se tardo en ir descubriendo como hacerlo, el lograr hornos de la temperatura adecuada, metodos efecientes de colada, y el tema de (no recuerdo) que al metal fuindido hay que sacarle no se que cosa, azufre, carbono y no se que.
y eso se logra de la forma que se construye el balde de fundicion .
y luego se le agrega magnetita y porongita y no se que metales ......
todo un tema de quimica, materiales, estudio.
calculo experimetnacion muchisima.

y hoy los brutos hornos que parecen cosa fantastica y como se lamina el acero.

me refiero a que estamso tan acostumbrados a tomar una cucharita o un cuchillo o una cacerola, incluso un celular ..........que creo que las nuevas generaciones pierden de vista ABSOLUTAMENTE  el concepto de lo que costo y cuesta hacer o llegar a eso.
los siglos, la combinacion de tecnologias, de investigacion.
las vidas, las historias.
las pruebas y errores.
creo que lo puse, pero el otro dia hablando con uan señora recordabamos que en nuestra epoca era un lujo y una fiesta para un niño que le tegalen EN SU COMPLEAÑOS  una calculadora para el colegio, o una caja de lapices decolores de primera marca, o ........
hoy quieren un black berry y lo obtienen , nada les cuesta, no tienen idea de el valor de las cosas , de el esfuerzo y no se interesan .  


hoy dia uno .......casi cree que las cucharitas salen de el bazar .
y que si pones aires acondicionados al revez solucionas el calentamiento global .


----------



## guille990 (Ago 23, 2012)

Hola, mi primer monitor (ya hace unos años) tenía una perdida en la parte de alta tensión por lo que ionizaba el aire y generaba ozono y como no tenia dinero para cambiarlo o mandarlo a reparar lo use así como un mes... ¿Habré contribuido con la capa de ozono? ja ja ja.


----------



## chclau (Ago 23, 2012)

Creo que no, porque el ozono es un gas relativamente pesado. La funcion importante del gas ozono se cumple en la estratosfera y el que haya generado tu compu lamentablemente no ayudo en nada porque no pudo haber subido hasta alli arriba.

Ya se que lo dijiste en broma... pero igual te contesto en serio


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 2, 2012)

señores esta es la verdad.....




gracias davidmj
*perdon su majestad me se paso...el rey julien tambien hizo su aporte*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2012)

esa idea es de su majestad y nadie  lo menciona,,en fin me robaron la patente ¡¡¡


----------



## chclau (Sep 3, 2012)

Se puede optimizar el diseño untándole directamente la manteca al gato en la espalda? Porque yo tengo un problema, a altas velocidades tengo miedo que se suelte la cinta scotch que agarra la tostada, pensé que sin tostada sería un diseño más robusto...


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 3, 2012)

sin tostada no sirve, la manteca no tiene lados por lo que no tendria funcion....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> sin tostada no sirve, la manteca no tiene lados por lo que no tendria funcion....


 
+1

*La tostada con manteca* cae al revés
El gato cae al derecho

La *manteca sola* es para "El último Tango en París"


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 3, 2012)

> La manteca sola es para "El último Tango en París"



que cultura cinematografica, esa creo el antes y despues.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> que cultura cinematografica, esa creo el antes y despues.....


 
. . . esa creo el antes y despues . . .  antes y después de la manteca


----------



## ricvantri (Sep 6, 2012)

Si se puede opinar, hay que acordarse que existen dos tipos de moviles perpetuos, el de 1ra. especie que es capaz de funcionar suponiendo que no hay perdidas, pero como si las hay entonces lo hace por un tiempo definido y el de 2da especie que funciona supuestamente pudiendo generar mas energia de la que consume (imposible hasta ahora).

Lo digo porque aqui se colocan moviles perpetuos de 1ra, especie, que para el que colocó la orbita que hace el sol, si nos ponemos a ver seria de 1ra. especie porque el sol no es de masa infinita. La de la Luna quien sabe que habria que ver si tiene que ver si de alguna manera la tierra la implusa sindo su satelite. Pero de eso si solo se que no se nada . Solo opino. 

Esto querria decir que el sol se esta consumiendo, por lo cual esta perdiendo energia y si su movimiento tiene que ver con esta perdida de masa no es un movil de 2da. especie o con un equilibrio de entropia. No pierde, ni gana.

La diferencia de entropia solo tomando el universo como infinito tiende a 0, pero aqui en la tierra como dice la ley de la conservacion de la energia: "Nada se pierde, todo se transforma".

Les cuento que siendo estudiante crei que con un alternador un rotor eólico y un generador me la habia comido, pero por supuesto que es un movil de 1ra. especie pero de los mas malos .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 6, 2012)

Amigo cuando dices " generar mas energia de la que consume (imposible hasta ahora)".Y
 SIEMPRE sera imposible!!!!, no podemos seguir siempre dando vueltas en la misma torta.
Los electrones seran siempre electrones, podemos quitarle o agregarle energia, igual con protones, neutrones y todo tipo de particula, pero siempre tendran las mismas caracteristicas. Las leyes universales no pueden quebrantarse.
Resumiendo un sistema completamente aislado, que intercambia energia entre si, permanecera perpetuamente en esas condiciones, mientras NO le retiremos la menor porcion de energia.


----------



## ricvantri (Sep 6, 2012)

Estimado Gudino no entiendo que quieres decir con darle vueltas a la misma torta. Puede que haya mucha gente, y de hecho la hay, que no entiende lo que significa la conservación de la energia. A menos que este foro conste de solo personas con muy vastos conocimientos. Sindo asi pido excusas porque solo pretendia reclacarlo. Como para dejar claro que no podemos ganar energia sin que algo la haya perdido. 

Aunque yo con los cientificos tengo mis encontronazos como los que hablan de un numero finito de estrellas en el universo. Y asi como dicen eso, tambien crean un modelo que lo llaman movil perpetuo, que sencillamente es ideal ya que en la práctica no puede existir, y el pionero de ello si mal no recuerdo fue Leonardo Da Vinci hace 500 años .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 6, 2012)

Amigo, solo aclare, en tu comentario, que hablas de que "existen" dos modelos perpetuos de los cuales el 2do. mencionado puede generar mas energia de la que consume, y lo demarcas aclarando "que" hasta ahora es imposible, en donde caes en una contradiccion, pues por el simple hecho de que, siempre sera imposible.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2012)

a veces uno puede pensar ciertas cosas.
(esto es referente a una charla que tuve hace poco ) .

pero como puse mas atras la cosa, el truco es la cabeza de el usuario:
si su deseo es COMPRENDER  sabiendo que TODO EL MUNDO HUMANO ha estudiado y ha tratado o 
si su deseo es ser porfiado.

uno me decia:
si hago un agujerito , usando poca energia, que me comunique con otro universo, el cual esta a una diferencia de presion inmensa entonces tendre por ese agujero una fuerza eterna queme movera una turbina eternamente .
asi con poca energia "crea" infinita.

cuando en realidad es algo similar a "pinchar" el tanque de gas de una compañia de energia y decir entonces que tiene energia gratis.

se dan procesos de busqueda de equilibrio, no se crea energia de la nada, a menos que acotemos el universo hasta donde nso convenga y no querramso ver la otra parte.

a mi las formulas no me gustan, no es esa la palabra, simplemente no las aplique en años y las olvide.
pero hay algo que si aprendi en 20 años :
y es que me meti en muchas cosas con esfuerzo que NO SABIA  y las aprendi, algunas las use, tras no .
pero el truco es:

no las sabia  >>>>>> luego si las supe.

que quiere decir esto ??? 
que con esfuerzo cualquiera puede comprender cualquier tema.
y los temas si son comprensibles, aunque tardes 20 años.
por que lso temas SON REALES.
si un tema de , por ejemplo electronica estuviese errado en la teoria, pues que no se podria construir una tecnica de uso, no funcionarian las cosas.
las cosas funcionan por que la teoria es real y correcta.

entonces.
que uno no comprenda algo (leyes de la termodinamica, y otras) es solo por que no dedico suficiente tiempo , nada mas.
si uno no quiere dedicar ese tiempo me parece ok, hay cosas mas interesantes y divertidas.
lo BRUTO  es dedicar tiempo y energia a querer ser porfiado.


----------



## ricvantri (Sep 7, 2012)

Pues nada si es cierto que al decir que hasta ahora... es caer en una contradiccion si antes dije que es imposible.

Pero sin ganas de justificarme, es una manera de hablar y por ende de escribir. "Hasta ahora"...es como decir..."que yo sepa". Pero ciertamente que para cualquiera luce una contradiccion, y para que queda claro, ni ahora ni nunca podremos obtener energia sin producir perdidas, en otras palabras si nos podemos a ver decir movil "perpetuo" no es del todo correcto.

Ni en el espacio, debido a que si tomaramos la Luna como alguien menciono aqui y le extrayeramos energia aprovechando su movimiento, su velocidad de orbita alrededor de la tierra diminuiria a medida que siguieramos extrayendole energia, hasta que se detendria. Igual con respecto al sol (el cual se consume por generacion de su propia energia, de la cual una pequeña parte la aprovechamos nosotros ) y a la via lactea; todo se está moviendo en el espacio, deberia ser describiendo una orbita (queriendo decir que hay infinitas orbitas ), y el impulso inicial vendria dado quizas desde el Big Bang, perdonen, pero quien sabe que no sea del todo un chiste .


----------



## Melghost (Sep 8, 2012)

Hola. Voy a entrar en este siempre interesante debate.

       En primer lugar, para cualquiera que sepa un poco de física es evidente que no se puede sacar algo de la nada, y en este saco entra también la energía.

       Ahora bien, si buscamos un sentido práctico a esta cuestión del movimiento perpetuo, quizás podamos redefinir el significado de esta expresión. Me explico:

       ¿Se trata de conseguir una máquina que saque energía de la nada, o se trata de conseguir una máquina que obtenga energía de una fuente cuya duración sepamos claramente que va a perdurar más allá de nuestras expectativas de supervivencia como civilización?

       Porque entonces podríamos considerar que, efectivamente, pueden existir (y de hecho existen) máquinas de movimiento perpetuo; sólo que "perpetuo" se refiere a que a nosotros nos van a durar lo suficiente y no nos van a generar un gasto de energía ni de materia de la que nosotros tenemos. La energía que nos suministran proviene de fuera. Ahí están los generadores eólicos, etc.

       Ahora bien, no sabemos a ciencia cierta que el Sol (fuente principal de energía para nuestro planeta) vaya a durar más que nuestra civilización. Pero creo que está claro que el hombre nunca le verá morir.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 8, 2012)

y ahi si vamso a algo mas practico 
pero entramos en otro problema, o mas bien en el analisis de est tema que ahora si es practico e intenresante.

ENERGIA GRATIS /ENERGIA DURADERA.

antes que nada cabe destacar algo que me parece sabio:
la humanidad dedico ya miles y millones de vidas en estudio , experimento y realizacion, civilizaciones teneras han vivido y interactuado y podemso analizar tranquilamente lo que hay sin necesidad de fantasear . 

PRIMER ANALISIS :
energia limpia y poco contaminante:
una represa por ejemplo puede ser , aunque hay muchas formas de tomar energia de la naturaleza, pero , y aca viene el problema gigante , el verdadero problema que mas atras ya lo he mencionado :
una represa es la necesidad de una fuente de energia INMENSA, si bien altera el ecosistema que habia tambien puede mejorarlo, si , al construir una represa contaminamos, por que cambiamos lo que habia.
podemos cortar rios y asi hacer desiertos, pero tambien podemos controlar rios y hacer nuevos.
asi que aca ya vemos que todo depende.
de que depende ??
 de si solo nos importa la energia o todo .
ahora bien.
hicimso una represa la cual nos permite irrigar todo el año una gran superficie y de paso sacar ENERGIA.
para que ??
para alimentar una ciudad
una ciudad la cual se construye luego de talar bosques
de desplazar especies animales
una ciudad que no solo consume energia
tambien madera
alimento (biologico siempre) 
y recursos (mineria, etc) .

ENTONCES
nuestra represa hecha con amor , la cual es una fuente de energia natural y poco contaminante es para alimentar de energia a un hormiguero humano el cual destruye y modifica todo el entorno de su ciudad y muchisimos Km mas a la redonda.


SEGUNDO ANALISIS _:  ¿ Y LUEGO QUE ??? 
construimos represas o cosas aun mejores, que con una bolsa de residuos como fuente de energia obtengamos muchisima energia .
¿ que pasara??
que el ser humano se expandira mas aun .
seran muchos mas, 
haran mas ciudades.
y contaminaran mas aun .


TERCER ANALISIS :
la energia nuclear
una fuente muy pequeña que genera mucha energia :
pero el pequeño detalle es que deja como residuos cosas muy contaminantes y por muchisimos años.
mas que contaminantes son , son terrorificamente peligrosas.



CONCLUSIONES:
 se ven , o veo yo por lo menso hace tiempo ciertas csoas:
1 -- nos obsesionamos con un solo punto (energia gratis y no contaminante) y preferimos cerrar los ojos y no ver que eso es solo parte de algo mas grande.
2 -- seguimos engañandonos y decimos que tal cosa contamina.
EL SER HUMANO CONTAMINA  y punto .
contaminar es modificar un habitat.
si tenes un bosque de osos panda y lo llenas de casitas lindas y ecologicas >>>> LO CONTAMINASTE , por que antes no estaban esas casitas y ahora si .
queres engañarte con que son ecologicas ??? , cosa tuya.
3 --- el mundo que conocimos es u mundo que tardo cientos de miles de años en ser lo que es , no digo millones, siempre cambia, pero si tardo cientos de miles en acomodarse, en que ciertos elementos esten bajo tierra, que el aire este limpio , que el agua este limpia, que muchisimas formas de vida abunden.
y nosotros sacamos esos elementos que estan bajo tierra y los desparramamos en el aire  y que necesitamos para hacer eso ??
ENERGIA.
4--- por que insistimos en la energia ???? 
la energia es nuestra comodidad, el poder subir 10 pisos usando un ascensor.
el poder destruir una montaña para sacar minerales.
el poder fundir y trabajar esos minerales.
el transporte.
el poder volar, explorar el universo.
el ver la TV y hasta la compu que usamos .

pero como dije, la energia gratis ya existe, el unico problema es que no para mil millones de personas, que si la tienen seran luego 2 mil millones y si la tienen seran luego 3 mil millones y si la tienen seran luego 4 mil millones que cada vez requieran mas comodidad......

y ?????? 

busquen ustedes, yo no lo hare:
que es lo que se logra con esto, con esto entero, no solo con la teoria, sino el resultado total de esto, busquen en internet:
como la biomasa marina se ha reducido, las inmensas zonas de basura que flota.
ayuer miraba un documental de los elefantes en africa, en grandes zonas como lso desplazan y extinguen por que sus territorios son ocupados para plantaciones de te .
y el turismo !!!!!!!! feliz por que HAY ENERGIA  eso es comodidad y recursos .
cuantos vacacionan y van a pescar, a sacar sus pecesitos, otros a cazar, otros solo a pisar.
kilometros y kilometros de playas que son solo para turistas, donde antes paraba fauna marina.
miren y miren.

veran la insignificancia y la infinita miopia que hay cuando uno habla de la energia libre o gratis y cree que es un avance.
o que la energia no contaminante redunda en un mundo con menos contaminacion .



y una cosa mas, pero hay muchisimas mas:
MAQUINA DE  XXXXXXXX
para un estudiante de ciencias el hacer una maquina tal es un logro, un desafio.
maquina de movimiento perpetuo
energia de la nada
portal a otro universo
viajar en el tiempo 
lo que sea, no importa el limite.
pero una cosa es que VOS hagas algo , fantastico, maravilloso , y luego tengas cien o mil años para ver si es bueno o malo, que tengas LA SABIDURIA PARA .........
pero no .
cuando uno hace algo a ver como lo explico .
deja de ser tuyo, es arrebatado por millones de manos, es absorvido por todos.
como cuando un camion de alimentos para en un campo de refugiados y tira una bolsa de comida a miles de manos que la atrapan y se pelean por ellas y la poseen.
lo que uno haga sera de todos.
de militares que tienen recursos,
de empresarios que quieren ganar dinero
de locos 
de ambiciosos 
de idiotas bien -intencionados
de siempre necesitados por mas
de legiones que nada tienen y quieren una oportunidad para vivir bien 
de toda la humanidad.
deseosa de estar mejor, de tener algo suyo, de expandirse 


se entiende .....................no ??


----------



## Imzas (Sep 10, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo cuando dices " generar mas energia de la que consume (imposible hasta ahora)".Y
> SIEMPRE sera imposible!!!!, no podemos seguir siempre dando vueltas en la misma torta.
> Los electrones seran siempre electrones, podemos quitarle o agregarle energia, igual con protones, neutrones y todo tipo de particula, pero siempre tendran las mismas caracteristicas. Las leyes universales no pueden quebrantarse.
> Resumiendo un sistema completamente aislado, que intercambia energia entre si, permanecera perpetuamente en esas condiciones, mientras NO le retiremos la menor porcion de energia.


siempre y cuando el circuito o aparato fuera ideal, en las condiciones ideales, pero la realidad es distinta, resistencia fisica y electronica, calor, frio, etc.


----------



## TULLIO (Sep 21, 2012)

Hola, que tal ver: YouTube:Free Energy Magnet Motor (Engine). Vale la pena.


----------



## pppppo (Sep 21, 2012)

Metafísica y tarot serian buenos títulos para este post.
Dejando la ironía de lado pregunto: hay algun post donde se trate algo menos ambicioso como por ejemplo desarrollos para ahorrar energía dentro del foro?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2012)

Siempre le estamos robando energía a nuestro entorno y siempre se la estamos devolviendo

La Tierra nunca deja de girar, esa energía que viene de magnetismo y gravedad

La energía solar...la robamos cada segundo...tanto en forma de calor, como de luz, para producir energía eléctrica...

Yo no digo que de 1 gramo de oro vamos a conseguir 2...eso se sabe que es imposible (con lo que sabemos hasta ahora)

En el pasado la gente se asombraba de verse a un espejo...hoy hay pantallas táctiles y hologramas...

Dejemos que el futuro nos sorprenda...sin ser tan estúpidamente cerrados


----------



## Scooter (Sep 25, 2012)

Bueno, se puede ser estúpidamente cerrado o estupidamente iluso y gastar tiempo y dinero en algo imposible.
Parece que al haber un imán por medio ya todo vale, mecánicamente parece que lo tenemos mas claro; no se pueden hacer máquinas concontrapesos móviles ni se puede subi mas peso que el contrapeso...


----------



## Melghost (Sep 25, 2012)

A ver qué opináis.

       Imaginemos que, en busca de una fuente de energía inagotable y rentable, perfeccionamos el sistema de obtención de energía a partir de las mareas. Supongamos que llenamos las costas con estas centrales y, gracias a las mareas, obtenemos un porcentaje muy alto de la energía que consumimos. En definitiva, hacemos que las mareas sean la fuente principal de obtención de energía en un futuro.

       ¿Creéis que frenaríamos la rotación de La Tierra?


----------



## chclau (Sep 25, 2012)

Si.

Si no me equivoco, al ser los oceanos liquidos el efecto de frenado de la Luna a la rotacion de la Tierra es menor. Si aprovecharamos TODA la energia de las mareas, la elasticidad del oceano seria menor y el frenado, mayor.

Ahora, en equilibrio, la rotacion no seria completamente frenada. A lo sumo, la Tierra tendria una velocidad de rotacion igual a la de la traslacion de la Luna en su orbita. Lo que le ocurre practicamente a la Luna, ya en la actualidad, le ocurriria tambien a la Tierra.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Sep 26, 2012)

Tengo mis dudas. El agua representa solo el 0,022% de la masa terrestre, y solo estaríamos influenciando en un pequeño porcentaje de toda el agua.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 30, 2012)

Si hacemos una máquina de mareas/olas que pare todas las mareas/olas deja de funcionar; hasta en eso hay rendimiento y siempre se tiene que perder mareas/olas para que exista un desequilibrio y el generador se mueva.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 30, 2012)

toda "invasion " es contaminacion humana.

les guste o no .


----------



## Scooter (Oct 1, 2012)

Si, claro, así es; si haces un pantano te cargas un valle y un río, si es térmica el humo, eólica tropiezan pájaros etc. Siempre afectas algo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 1, 2012)

eso me recuerda otra palabra clave, ¡eqilibrio!


----------



## chclau (Oct 1, 2012)

Por definicion, la vida es invasiva. Sin vida, la Tierra tendria una atmosfera de metano e hidrogeno, o algo asi. No de oxigeno libre.

Si el hierro tuviera sentimientos (cosa que no creo), odiaria a la vida porque por el oxigeno que libera anda siempre feo... suponiendo nuevamente que el hierro prefiriera (como a nosotros nos gusta) estar brillante.

A lo que voy es que toda la vision esa de que los animales y las plantas "conviven con su entorno" es tan romantica como incorrecta. Todo ser vivo tiene UN fin. Reproducirse, cuanto mas, mejor. Si eso es a cuenta de otras especies, o a cuenta de la belleza de algun paisaje que la vida cambia de manera irreconocible... mala suerte. Y dentro de una especie, en algunas especies, si un animal tiene que eliminar absolutamente todos los machos que se encuentren cerca (y sus descendientes), pues lo hara.

Ningun ser vivo puede cumplir con su objetivo de dominio total por la competencia que otros seres vivos le imponen y por las limitaciones del medio. Entonces se produce un equilibrio dinamico, no por eleccion, sino por obligacion. Ese equilibrio no es perfecto, la prueba esta en que han desaparecido miles de millones de especies. No podemos ni siquiera saber cuantas.

Ahora, es cierto que como especie casi no tenemos enemigos. Comparto que andar ensuciando rios porque si, o aniquilando animales porque si, por deporte o por su piel, sin control, es indigno de la inteligencia que nos regalaron.

Simplemente disiento de la vision romantica tipo Disney de pescaditos ecologistas y leones sensibles a su medio ambiente. Esas peliculas son muy lindas para verlas juntos con nuestros hijos y nietos en familia y soltar una lagrimita... pero creerselas ya es otra cosa.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 30, 2012)

Por si alguien se aburre puede hallar la cuadratura del círculo y mas cosas:
http://www.microsiervos.com/archivo/ciencia/imposibles.html


----------



## Daniele (Nov 6, 2012)

El tipo que está construyendo una máquina de movimiento perpetuo me llamó de nuevo para que le haga la electrónica de control, ya le explique 5 veces que lo que está haciendo no funciona, pero insiste. Lo peor (o mejor) es que está dispuesto a poner un vagón lleno de guita (dinero). Creo que está completamente loco...

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 6, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> El tipo que está construyendo una máquina de movimiento perpetuo me llamó de nuevo para que le haga la electrónica de control, ya le explique 5 veces que lo que está haciendo no funciona, pero insiste. *Lo peor (o mejor) es que está dispuesto a poner un vagón lleno de guita (dinero). Creo que está completamente loco*...
> Saludos


Tal vez la plata no es de él.  Estos tipos suelen tener el don de atraer a ignorantes con vento.


----------



## Daniele (Nov 6, 2012)

Este caso es al revés: es un ignorante lleno de guita...


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 6, 2012)

de todos modo aguas!! que muy probablemente termine hechandote la culpa de que no funcione


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 6, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Tal vez la plata no es de él.  Estos tipos suelen tener el don de atraer a ignorantes con vento.



NO es la primera ni la ultima vez que escucho esta teoria, y suele salir perdiendo la gente que sigue al loco porque le saca la plata creo que hoy en dia le llaman pastores estrellas


----------



## Scooter (Nov 6, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> de todos modo aguas!! que muy probablemente termine hechandote la culpa de que no funcione



Lo suscribo, en general creo que es mejor a la larga no hacer los trabajos que sabes de antemano que no van a funcionar.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> El tipo que está construyendo una máquina de movimiento perpetuo me llamó de nuevo para que le haga la electrónica de control, ya le explique 5 veces que lo que está haciendo no funciona, pero insiste. Lo peor (o mejor) es que está dispuesto a poner un vagón lleno de guita (dinero). Creo que está completamente loco...
> 
> Saludos



ANTICIPO  , lo importante es que ponga la plata.
adelanto el 50 % .
cobra bien , pero bien , pero bien cobrado.
y antes de entregar que salde el total.
algo muy importante NO se prueba en su maquina , no lo dejas probar en su invento , en su idea , eso que lo pruebe el luego , cosa de el .
vos probalo en tu taller adelante de el , que cumpla lso requisitos de control que pidio , nada mas , para eso hacete vos un equipo de pruebas, un simulador , si va a controlar a un motor : pues conseguite un motor vos y probalo adelante de el , en un motor comun .
NO  con su artilugio.
cobra bien , que te pague la placa, mas el probador.
que con el anticipo estes ya bien cobrado .
que tu placa tenga un display , leds o lo que sea para verificar cada paso que da , cada accion de la placa, asi el hombre verifica que tu placa anda bien , si algo falla es su concepto de "lo que deberia ocurrir" .
no se que es esa placa, pero pensa en que pueda regular o ajustar parametros, por si doce que anda mal por que esta desajustado algo .
tomatelo con calma, feliz: 
imagina que te pedira 20 ajustes y cobra eso en el presupuesto 


*te lo digo con tono de broma pero lee con atencion, es muy en serio *

y vos disculpame pero estas ACTUANDO MAL .
mira, te voy a explicar por que me parece que estas como un burro con orejeras en este mundo , : solo miras para adelante .

1 -- el señor ese tiene el dinero, y quizas si se queda en la casa a reposar se muera en poco tiempo , por sentirse inutil y frustrado.

2 --- ese señor quizas si vos lo frustras termine en psicologa, o en juegos de azar, o quizas con señoritas de dudosa reputacion lo cual lo lleve a el vicio y la lujuria y eso lo aleje de el cielo .
ENTONCES:
no preferis que se dedique a trabajar en su taller feliz ?? 
con una ilusion ?? 
acaso vos pensas que el trabajar y equivocarse no da como resultado  EL APRENDER ??? 

3 --- si a vos te piden algo, un trabajo de electronica, decime una cosa con el corazon en la mano :
cual es tu tarea ??
realizarlo adecuadamente ??
confundirlo con su querer ?? 
decirle que es lo que tiene que hacer y que no ??? 
frustrar a la gente ??? 
descorazonarlo ?? 
o hacer lo que te pide y listo.

4 --- y si lo quiere para otra cosa ?? 
mucha gente esconde la funcion real, por que sueña que su proyecto lo hara millonario y no quieren que se lo roben .

asi que si te pide un aparato que detecte tal cosa , que se autoregule segun la velocidad, que sense tal otra cosa , que te mande info a un display , que controle la velocidad de tal otra:

*HACELO !!!!!!!!! DEJATE DE INCHAR !!!!!!!!*
HACELO 

 tenes ganas de hacerlo ?? sabes ?? podes ?? 
TE PAGAAAANNNN !!! 
cobra bien, no escatimes.
hacelo bien, que cumpla lo requerido .

y listo .
si es para una maquina de un portal en el tiempo es cosa de el tipo .
si larga humo lo que hace es cosa de el tipo .
si se hace millonario es cosa de el .
si se entretiene y disfruta ES COSA DE EL LLLL..

vos acaso te dedicas a unir parejas ??? 
o guiar espiritus perdidos ?? 
orientador vocacional ??? 
TE LO DIGO DE ONDA ;:  te sobra el trabajo ??? 
ya le dijiste que segun la fisica no va  a andar.
listo 
fin de el tema.

disfruta el hacerlo, disfruta de lo que cobres .
y ojala que el tipo disfrute y se entretenga y se apasione intentando y descubriendo  .




y si descubris que el trabajo sale de tiro, y que el tipo es pagador , y que no te culpa .
y que es un bien cliente y solo un buen tipo que quiere entretenerse y tiene plata:
AYUDALO 
que se entretenga.
si ya le cobraste bien .
y si el tipo es buena onda.
les sirve a ambos


no todo el mundo es porqueria .
no todo el mundo quiere lo que vos queres .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 8, 2012)

Me hace acordar a nueve reina, cuando ricardo darin dice que faltan inversionistas... Y cuando encuentra buscan excusar para no trabajar


----------



## Scooter (Nov 8, 2012)

El problema de cumplir las especificaciones es que suelen ser "que funcione bien" y semejantes. Si fuesen "dará un pulso de 2ms cada 351ms con un 2% de tolerancia" no habría problema


----------



## Daniele (Nov 12, 2012)

Fernandob: posiblemente le construya al tipo el control que me está pidiendo, pero me parece que antes que nada hay que aclararle que lo que está construyendo no va a funcionar, es una cuestión de ética, no todo es plata.

Respecto de los consejos, me parecieron muy sanos (aunque vi por ahí mucha letra mayúscula), son para poner en práctica no solamente en este caso.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2012)

hola, la mayuscula la uso para destacar , en ningun momento para gritar, ... se que es la norma asi en la web, tengo que tener mas cuidado , quizas poner en negritas lo que quiero destacar .


----------



## Daniele (Nov 21, 2012)

Gracias Fernandob, vale la aclaración.

Saludos


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Dic 23, 2012)

buena noches queridos compañeros de foros de electronica.dado que estuve unos dias en casa con mucho tiempo libre ...me puse a youtubear y vi varios videos de esto puede ser verdad o mentira supuestamente la zapatilla multiple...genenera 220 vol no se si creer o reventar.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KD7hnxdeb_k#!


----------



## guille990 (Dic 24, 2012)

Hola, vi el video y me parece un poco fraudulento, osea, generar por si solo no genera, ya que lo carga con una batería de 9V, y no poco porque sale un chispazo bastante grande de esta. Y aparte el componente al que hace referencia el video no aparece en ninguna pagina que no hable de generar energía gratis y tampoco aparece su hoja de datos o una oferta por internet, algo debería haber que haga mención a que existe realmente...
Y tampoco le midió el voltaje, ya que las lamparitas hay de muchos voltajes diferentes, hay hasta de 12V y son iguales a las comunes para 220V con rosca edison y todo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 24, 2012)

el componente es un piezo electrico ,el de los magiclis ,de todas maneras en mentira de aqui a la china ,es imposible generar tantos amperes con una piedrita tan chica
*este es el componente misterioso*






.
http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/15216650/Magiclick-_como-funciona_.html



y aquí una explicación mas técnica del efecto piezoelectrico 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piezoelectricidad


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 24, 2012)

Mario Di Domenico dijo:


> buena noches queridos compañeros de foros de electronica.dado que estuve unos dias en casa con mucho tiempo libre ...me puse a youtubear y vi varios videos de esto puede ser verdad o mentira supuestamente la zapatilla multiple...genenera 220 vol* no se si creer o reventar*.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KD7hnxdeb_k#!



Que curioso el ser humano. No importa lo absurdo que pueda ser algo ni que el propio autor le esté "diciendo" que es una broma, siempre habrá gente predispuesta a creerlo.

El autor está haciendo una broma de 1ro de abril y se ríe de los crédulos dejando "pistas".
Como en *0:19* cuando habla del doctor Lirpa Sloof  (*April Fools *al revés) y al final cuando pone el diagrama del transistor donde las patas son una figura imposible:


De paso el código es 401 -->  la fecha 1ro de abril.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> . . . .El autor está haciendo una broma de 1ro de abril y se ríe de los crédulos dejando "pistas".. . ..



Esto dio pie a la inclusión de la:

_*07)* En nuestra comunidad *NO* violamos las leyes, ni siquiera las de la termodinámica, *"! La máquina de movimiento continuo NO existe ¡"*_

En *Reglas generales de uso del foro*


    ​


----------



## guille990 (Dic 24, 2012)

Todo bien con la regla Nº7, pero este tema no estaría exento de la aplicación, aunque sea en parte? porque si no se tiene que ir completito para moderación y seria una lastima por todos los ricos aportes en cuanto a energía gratis que tiene ...

Aparte, la mayoría son unos incrédulos, la energía gratis ya esta inventada, la tiene la naza escondida en el lado oscuro de la luna y se basa en el uso de la matería oscura y la antimateria del universo, sino lean las tesis del cientifico ese, Isaac Asimov creo que se llamaba...

Ayer (domingo) me paso algo curioso en la iglesia (típica iglesia protestante donde todos cantan), por alguna razón de la compañía eléctrica había baja tensión y cada vez que la gente cantaba con ganas y fuerte subía la tensión 
ahora en estos días tengo tiempo y me voy a poner a estudiar el fenómeno haber si encuentro la causa y luego pongo a varios cantantes profesionales y genero energía gratis!!!
Lo único que me faltaría para completar bien el proyecto es ese componente que lleva la zapatilla electrogeneradora...


----------



## Electronec (Dic 24, 2012)

guille990 dijo:


> Todo bien con la regla Nº7, pero este tema no estaría exento de la aplicación, aunque sea en parte? porque si no se tiene que ir completito para moderación y seria una lastima por todos los ricos aportes en cuanto a energía gratis que tiene ...
> 
> Aparte, la mayoría son unos incrédulos, la energía gratis ya esta inventada, la tiene la naza escondida en el lado oscuro de la luna y se basa en el uso de la matería oscura y la antimateria del universo, sino lean las tesis del cientifico ese, Isaac Asimov creo que se llamaba...
> 
> ...



Hoy es 28 de Diciembre????


----------



## Dano (Dic 24, 2012)

guille990 dijo:


> por alguna razón de la compañía eléctrica había baja tensión y cada vez que la gente cantaba con ganas y fuerte subía la tensión



Claramente es un acto de Diós.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Dic 24, 2012)

aca encontre otro......



 y este si dice que es una broma


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 24, 2012)

Mario Di Domenico dijo:


> aca encontre otro......http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_966UC1QhQ y este si dice que es una broma



y el otro que era?


----------

